# McGrady and Rockets to part ways



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

_*So long and thanks for all the fish*_










> The Rockets and McGrady came to a "mutual agreement" Monday to seek to trade McGrady , a person with the Rockets with knowledge of talks between McGrady’s representatives and general manager Daryl Morey said.
> 
> With Rockets coach Rick Adelman still unable to predict when McGrady will get significant playing time, McGrady’s representatives asked that the Rockets trade McGrady.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6789894.html


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man. It's been fun. Good luck wherever you go T-Mac.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Man. It's been fun. Good luck wherever you go T-Mac.


Basically took the words right out of my mouth.

Thanks for everything T-mac


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Tmac for the first season you were here, and that 22 game win streak. Other than that good riddance. No more throwing the system/teammates under the bus, or calling it quits when we needed you most. In the end the last major memory I have of you is essentially ****ting on the team/coach/fans/city in Toronto last year.

I could care less that you're gone honestly. As we can see the team is doing just fine without you. We got out of the first round last year, and now we are playing with a cohesion that's greater than the sum of our parts. Although I will miss your passing ability.

Thanks
A real Rockets fan


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> It’s been pretty active since we made the decision. I think it’ll heat up now for a week or so as we try and feel out what opportunities might be out there. That said, there’s nothing close right now. We’re gonna be more aggressive. The reality of the league is not much happens before the deadline because everyone just waits everyone out. Some deals get done early and if something makes sense for both sides than we will obviously do it, but I think things are difficult to get done early because teams always try to add a little more, a little more versus just doing a deal that makes sense. It often takes a team a deadline to get the other side to get back to what is a fair deal.”





> “I think right now we don’t have anybody untouchable. I think if a deal helps us and makes the team better overall, I agree with you that those players are great players and we like all the players on our roster, but in my job it would be a mistake to not consider everything. If we can add something…and right now it’s going to be harder to deal because we feel like we are a pretty good team, so to upgrade it’s going to take fairly significant talent coming back this way. If it presents itself we’ll do it.


http://sportsradiointerviews.com/2010/01/04/daryl-morey-right-now-we-don%E2%80%99t-have-anybody-untouchable/


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hmmm I dont want Landry or Scola to go unless we get some legit top talent in return.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> hmmm I dont want Landry or Scola to go unless we get some legit top talent in return.


Totally agree.

Scola can go in an Iguodala type deal.
Landry can go in a Chris Paul or Joe Johnson type deal.


----------

